
Ask HN: Would you join an invite-only community for engineering managers? - andygcook
Hi HN - Andy here. I&#x27;m the co-founder of a startup that builds a modern wiki for growing teams.<p>Posting here with an idea that&#x27;s been on my mind for awhile after talking to hundreds of engineering teams, but wanted feedback from the HN community first before decided to take action.<p>We&#x27;re thinking about creating an invite-only community for engineering managers. The space would be a place to share knowledge and help each other learn to grow high performance team. From what I&#x27;ve been able to find, there&#x27;s a lot of information out there on general management, but not a ton on managing engineering teams specifically. Our mission is to help teams grow and thrive together, so the plan is to make this free.<p>Would this be something you&#x27;d find useful?
======
zunzun
No.

------
cimmanom
Yes

------
tiredwired
No

